# How do I model the current NKP 587?



## Isaac (May 9, 2017)

I would like to possibly model the current 587 in HO scale. It swapped tenders with another engine way back and still carried the unoriginal tender. Lionel makes a perfect model but same as all great Lionel products its in O scale. Anyone know how to do this? Thanks!
http://www.lionelstore.com/Nickel-Plate-USRA-Light-Mikado-587-with-excursion-tender

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j319/pcarrell/NKP No 587/Picture223.jpg


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Could you possibly use a rivarossi 2-8-2 mikado with a long tender off of a berkshire 2-8-4?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac (May 9, 2017)

*Berkshire Tender + ?*

--end--


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You'd need a model of a USRA light Mikado as well as a tender for a NKP Berkshire to model the current arrangement.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Seems to me this is a pretty simple problem.

First, find a photo that represents the configuration you want to model.

Then you have 3 options:

1) Find a commercial model or models that is close enough that you can live with it.

2) Proceed as above, but selectively kitbash (change the details) tk correct the most egregious differences.

3) use the frame, mechanism, and trucks from a commercial model and build the rest from scratch. With the wealth of 3D printing resources and superdetailing parts available, it's not that hard. Check out Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com). There was a multi-part article a couple of years back from a guy who did just that. There is a full index, and all back issues are available for download (for free, even).

I will make one observation, though, from this and your other thread. You seem very interested in getting certain prototypical details exactly right. If so, you need to be prepared tk scratchbuild or at least extensively modify things. The odds of you finding exactly what you want in an off-the-shelf model are pretty slim.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is my version of NKP's I just did not number it that way. I wanted it to go with my Pere Marquette/ C&O lines. I very happy with it. I have thought about adding the number boards to the front of it. Maybe down the road lol
I used a rivarossi mikado 2-8-2 heavy & a berkshire long tender. 
Now mine is just DC not DCC. I guess if you wanted you could make it that way & add sound. 
I remotored this unit with a newer bachmann motor from a spectrum loco. 
I just don't run DCC so I never worried about adding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac (May 9, 2017)

Unfortunantly both layouts I run at have dcc only so it would have to have dcc


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Isaac said:


> Unfortunantly both layouts I run at have dcc only so it would have to have dcc


So convert it. If the loco is DCC-ready, it will take you about 5 minutes. If not, maybe as long as an hour, depending on what you need to do to it.


----------

